# feeling guilty and sad :(



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi all i have 2 beautiful 12/13 weeks does . I took them to vets yesterday for check up and 1st vacination. everything was fine with one but when the vet checked the smaller of the 2 she removed a large ball of fur from the teeth and then showed me how overgrown the teeth were. I feel awful cause i never noticed she is the quiter one of the 2 but appeared to be eating and hapy. Anyways the vet clipped her teeth as much as she could and had told me to keep an eye on her and she apears to be fine and reasured me that i had done nothing wrong but I have been beating myself up all day and cant believe i didnt notice. Has this happened to anyone else 


todays update :took little charlie back to vets again (have been going often to keep a close eye on her and unfortunatly she has been unable to maintain any weight and was loosing big time, she had broken one of her teeth and it was felt that she was slowly starving to death, so we made the difficult desision to let her go, feeling really really sad but am glad shes not suffering. the vet said it was proberbly down to bad breeding  x


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

The vet has sorted the problem, you are aware of it now so I am sure you'll keep an eye on their teeth from now on. 
I am surprised that their teeth can grow so quickly!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

aww don't beat yourself up, we can't be on top of everything.. as delca1 said, at least now you know. Pets are a learning curve for ua all!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

dont feel bad, atleast you know what to look for now 
however i would question just how rabbit savy your vet is, rabbit teeth should really be burred down, not clipped



delca1 said:


> The vet has sorted the problem, you are aware of it now so I am sure you'll keep an eye on their teeth from now on.
> I am surprised that their teeth can grow so quickly!


rabbit teeth grow VERY fast, this rabbit was only 6 weeks old here! his "breeder" was going to PTS to clean her mess up

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi thanks for all your kind replies. The machine was not working properly from what i can understand so she said she would do it the old fashioned way. my rabbits teeth were simular to the bottom photo.does anyone know if it will be an ongoing problem for her , x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I have an 8 year old girl that has her teeth burred/clipped regularly. She's always had the problem. Its at the stage now that she needs to be checked every two weeks, because of her age and the amount of anaesthetic she's already had the vet clips her teeth when she lets him (bit tricky as its her molars) to avoid the anaesthetic as much as possible. She reacts badly under anaesthetic now so we're avoiding it when we can because she takes so long to wake up and stays groggy for a couple of days. In her case clipping is the better of two evils, not ideal but the vet says its best for her when he can do it that way. We don't know how much more anaesthetic she can take, each time she suffers more from it with waking up.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I have an 8 year old girl that has her teeth burred/clipped regularly. She's always had the problem. Its at the stage now that she needs to be checked every two weeks, because of her age and the amount of anaesthetic she's already had the vet clips her teeth when she lets him (bit tricky as its her molars) to avoid the anaesthetic as much as possible. She reacts badly under anaesthetic now so we're avoiding it when we can because she takes so long to wake up and stays groggy for a couple of days. In her case clipping is the better of two evils, not ideal but the vet says its best for her when he can do it that way. We don't know how much more anaesthetic she can take, each time she suffers more from it with waking up.


Tell me if I'm being too nosey Kam, but doesn't that cost a fair wack each month??


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Tell me if I'm being too nosey Kam, but doesn't that cost a fair wack each month??


£65 a month to be exact! The fortnightly checks/tooth cipping he doesn't charge us for because she goes so often. But when she has the anaesthetic to burr the teeth we're charged. I done some maths a while ago and up to that point the 7 years I've her she's cost over £6000 in vet bills with the other problems she's had. Worth every penny though.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I had a mini lop eared rabbit that needed dental treatment for over grown teeth and when we first went to the vets he said it was very common in the smaller rabbit breeds in particular, so like you I felt bad that I didn't notice the problem but it made me more aware for the future and my rabbit remained happy and healthy too.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> £65 a month to be exact! The fortnightly checks/tooth cipping he doesn't charge us for because she goes so often. But when she has the anaesthetic to burr the teeth we're charged. I done some maths a while ago and up to that point the 7 years I've her she's cost over £6000 in vet bills with the other problems she's had. Worth every penny though.


cor blimey... I wonder if more people knew this when going into a pet shop they would walk back out the door


----------



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

update : went back to vets , she is maintaining her weight but not really gaining any , she will need her teeth clipped every 2 weeks and then she needs an op on her back teeth and then 3-4 times a year will need operation to burr her front teeth, they are unsure if she will cope with the stress due to her small size , they can maintain her for a while but are unsure how long it will be before they continue before the stress and anesthetic take there toll.i have a big decision to make , also not sure if i can afford the £80 every 3 months ? also if she dosent survive , i have another bunny that luves her company and i just wouldnt know how to help her either .please can i have some help in the desision making as i really dont want her to suffer ?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I would look for rabbit savy vet before making a decision. Like I said in a previous post I have an 8 year old bunny who has her teeth clipped every two weeks and anaesthetic about once a month to burr the teeth properly. This 8 year old bunny only weighs 1.75kg, she is actually at the vets today having her teeth burred and was weighed today. Theres never been a question of whether to carry on or end it for her, I trust my vet with her life ever since he saved her from gut stasis where she had to be put on a drip and it was touch and go. She's needed regular dentals as long as I've had her, thats once a month shes has anaesthetic for the past 7 years.

Yes the dentals are expensive but then vet bills are to be expected with any pet so cost has never been an issue for us, if she needs it we do it and just cut back on other things. An idea for long term things like this is to have a seperate bank account and send money to it monthly saying its just for vet bills and then you should always have enough, this has worked for us.


----------



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks to everyone for their kind thoughts, please see update on original post, thanks  x


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

My brother had a rabbit with bad teeth that had grown misaligned, who needed them sorting out every couple months or so. He only had them done twice as he died under the anasthetic the second time he simply couldn't cope with it and went into shock.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry you have had to make that heartbraking decision 

RIP little one...

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

enfieldchar69 said:


> update : went back to vets , she is maintaining her weight but not really gaining any , she will need her teeth clipped every 2 weeks and then she needs an op on her back teeth and then 3-4 times a year will need operation to burr her front teeth, they are unsure if she will cope with the stress due to her small size , they can maintain her for a while but are unsure how long it will be before they continue before the stress and anesthetic take there toll.i have a big decision to make , also not sure if i can afford the £80 every 3 months ? also if she dosent survive , i have another bunny that luves her company and i just wouldnt know how to help her either .please can i have some help in the desision making as i really dont want her to suffer ?


Personally if it was me if she was happy in herself then I would risk the ops and then take it by ear, some rabbits come amazingly well with regular dentals so she might be one of them


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Personally if it was me if she was happy in herself then I would risk the ops and then take it by ear, some rabbits come amazingly well with regular dentals so she might be one of them


There is an update on the first post that says she has been pts 

*Heidi*


----------

